# 3.2 Quattro @ The Forum



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

All

Just had an email from my friendly (and now re-rated as VERY helpful) salesman.

Apparently, there will be a 3.2Quattro at the Forum on Picadilly from 18th May to 2nd June (09.00 to 18.00).

NB "viewings are by appointment only".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rung Audi, at first they said they dont have one. When i told them i know you have they said by appointment only. When i asked how you get one yuo have to get the ordering dealership to call them to confirm you have placed an order.

Waiting for a call back to confirm my appointment.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive got an appointment for the w/c 22nd. Couldnt make next week. 

O well at least i will get to see it soon in the metal.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Touchy feely time for Toshy cummin' on :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmm do you think its big enough to :wink: in?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just make sure you have some nice handcream on to soften your hands before you put your hands all over it


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Can you clarify this for me?

The dealer calls the Forum to arrange apointment or the dealer calls CS?

Thanks

CuTTsy


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm trying to get an appointment on the 18th. Well, there's no point hanging around is there :wink:

I might even take a decent digital camera with me too.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers Tony! [smiley=cheers.gif] Sadly I can only do weekends for most if that time - working away from London. Will have to get my dealer on the case as soon as possible.

CuTTsy asks, is it the Forum the dealer needs to phone or CS?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

re CuTTsy's question - I didn't answer 'cos I don't know. 

All I know is that my dealer emailed me this pm, told me to let him know if I was interested, and said that he'd arrange it (he's a nice man, a very nice man). I thought the opportunity might be of interest to others here, hence my post.

I'll drop into my local showroom on Weds and ask him :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry, fingers not connected to the brain again. I meant "As Cuttsy asks" and it was aimed at Tosh, as he seems to know.

Thanks again Tony.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Group visit anybody?  :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You read my mind. Should have a sticky thread with all our slots. God, that just sounds wrong!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Can you clarify this for me?
> 
> The dealer calls the Forum to arrange apointment or the dealer calls CS?
> 
> ...


Dealer call Audi Forum. Ask for Jamie.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My Slot is 23rd 5:30


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Group visit anybody?  :wink:


Just 'cos you won't get close to one any other way :wink:

tee-hee-hee ... s'pose I could put an eBay auction up for someone to accompany me on MY slot ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You could take me along as your little sister for moral support and encouragement on helping you choose a proper flashy colour :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you just want to push his buttons.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love toys


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you clarify this for me?
> ...


Thanks for this I shall be on the phone this morning


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I love toys


Would you care to tell us all the type of toys you enjoy? :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A bit early in the morning for that kind of conversation. 

Booked myself in for a viewing on Friday 19th at 5pm - sadly I'm away the rest of the time. Yippee!! Thanks Tony / Tosh for the info.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Had a call from the Audi Forum this morning, as emailed them yesterday. Booked a slot for the 19th. Can't wait to see it in the metal, hopefully in condor grey (not that they know anything about it beyond the fact it will be a 3.2). I think I have pretty much decided to opt for the 3.2 condor, mineral grey s-tronic but need to fine tune.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I asked about what it was and spec and i got the same answer. o well.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I guess it is likely to be the same car as being revealed today at the press only launch - although quite what the car will be doing for the next 10 days, I don't know.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its not the same car, that one is being shipped back to germany apparently. Read top thread about Private Viewing on Thursday.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, great. I hope it's RHD.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:



> although quite what the car will be doing for the next 10 days, I don't know.


C'mon, be reasonable. I've got to do a thorough road test you know, and 10 days isn't that long a time to do a test like that :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

:lol: How much are Audi charging you? But more importantly, how much are you charging for a 30 min test drive?!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: that's the second "enquiry" that I've had today ... although the first was just to touch it, not to actually *drive* it :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet you lot will sit in and be disappointed after all your excitment and arousals :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Bet you lot will sit in and be disappointed after all your excitment and arousals :twisted:  :wink:


I'm use to disappointment after excitement and arousal.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Arousals? Can you really tell from all the way in Billericay?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YES  :wink: .... Especially where Toshy is concerned :twisted: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YES  :wink: .... Especially where Toshy is concerned :twisted: :-*


What can i say - im good


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pat on your head for you then [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you whip with the eyes of the devil - back off beehatch!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you not hear about the new mk2 purchase order stats? :lol:

First 10 purchasers get a free whip and handcuffs in the matching leather of their car 

Cheap ebay group buy from India Audi reveals


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> YES  :wink: .... Especially where Toshy is concerned :twisted: :-*


TMI

I think I'll leave you two alone...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Essex girls :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

whats wrong with essex girls?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

If you don't know by now,anyway we will be having a look on Friday 19th at eleven if anyone is about


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have booked in for friday at 3.30...

maybe see you there...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Mine is the 4 o'clock slot. So will no doubt bump into you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont you lot scratch it before i get there on tuesday.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm there on the 23rd at 10.00. Booked a 2hr slot so there's plenty of time for the test drive.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dont you lot scratch it before i get there on tuesday.


In your case scratch 'n' sniff :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

thats only with certain items of yours i do that.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I only asked you to look through my hair for nits :lol: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I work 5min from there in Leicester Sq.... anyone prepared to accept a hanger-on for a look-see? PM me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

PM Sent.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Anyone been yet?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ezzie said:


> Anyone been yet?


Not yet tomorrow for me


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been told that the TT at the forum is Phantom Black


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

That's a shame, as nice black is, would be have been good to see a new colour.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Anyone been yet?


next Tues 

Does anyone know whether piccy-taking is allowed?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

worth a try.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Been to see the TT today and  WOW 
It is black with a red interior looks really good and the seats are far better


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Been to see the TT today and  WOW
> It is black with a red interior looks really good and the seats are far better


Did you take pics?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Kell said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Been to see the TT today and  WOW
> ...


patience is a virtue


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

So does the black look better in real life than it does in the pics then?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


OK - enough with the patience ... where are the pics ??


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

And whats your opinion of the Magma Red - too bright or looks tasty ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

yes very nice ,ok then here we go and its not bright looks sort of a dusty red not our taste though
























































































Sorry about the quality still getting used to the camera


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Have to say the rear looks very 911 and seats are so much better than the current ones, the leather inside on the dashpod is a nice touch(if you pay for it). Overall it looks very modern but its still a TT with some nice touches


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn that looks mean!!!!!...........

Forget the scratches, Black may well be back on the list.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Awesome 8) Thats my exact colour choice apart from the red centre console which I will be having in black


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOO red leather too  . Is the steering wheel and dashboard etc black or grey?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Dotti said:


> OOO red leather too  . Is the steering wheel and dashboard etc black or grey?


I am sure it was black just a bright flash


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks very nice. I am thinking of going for black and red leather. 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

just got back from seeing it today...

It looks so much better in the flesh...

The interior has some better features and some not so good, the vents feel a bit cheaper than the Mark I but the overall finish feels better.

The whole exterior is a bit softer than I thought it would be. The turbine wheels look a bit meaner than the pictures, but I would still go for the larger wheels.

I was worried I would be disappointed but I the count down to delivery will seem even longer away now.

All is left is a test drive.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

My 'slot' is booked for 30th May. We have specified silver paintwork with Magma Red Extended leather on our order so looks like the car at the forum has 'our' interior!

For those who've seen it already, what's the format of the viewing slot? Are you allowed to put the rear seats down / play with the spoiler etc. or is it a 'guided' experience?

DrJ


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

In answer to your question. The format is that you tell someone at reception (in my case a beauitful blonde) your name and they will lead you to the basement to play with the car. Can raise lower anything you like (on the car).

As to the car, WOW. In the metal it is so much more than photos. It looks awesome in black. Appears very wide with a meaner stance. The back is stunning, and so are the seats. Red looks really nice too, very tasteful shade. Anyone who has ordered this combination will not be disappointed.

As to the Condor saga, they had no TT colour swatches believe it or not. But they had the Q7s and we took the Condor grey outside with both dolphin and silver. Under bright light, it looks a slightly darker silver. In a darker light it looks mid grey and in normal light somewhere in between. Seems to have shiny pigments.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

looks great.

Methinks my silver with red leather, extended black leather should work A-OK.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ezzie said:


> As to the Condor saga, they had no TT colour swatches believe it or not. But they had the Q7s and we took the Condor grey outside with both dolphin and silver. Under bright light, it looks a slightly darker silver. In a darker light it looks mid grey and in normal light somewhere in between. Seems to have shiny pigments.


Ezzie I am sure I was the slot before you (3.30) and they had TT colour swatches, but saying that the _salesman_ didn't know if they did have the new colours until he opened the box. Sahara was missing just like the dealers samples!

I do find it frustrating that I knew more about the car than the Forum representative


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Red looks really nice too, very tasteful shade. Anyone who has ordered this combination will not be disappointed.
> 
> As to the Condor saga, they had no TT colour swatches believe it or not. But they had the Q7s and we took the Condor grey outside with both dolphin and silver. Under bright light, it looks a slightly darker silver. In a darker light it looks mid grey and in normal light somewhere in between. Seems to have shiny pigments.


After hearing reports that the Magma red looks good and a tasteful shade I think a trip up to town to see this car may be in order. I've ordered Condor/Black but Sahara/Red was a close second but I didn't go for it as I thought the red would be too bright. And as for the Swiss condor/sahara photos. Oh eck !


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ezzie I am sure I was the slot before you (3.30) and they had TT colour swatches, but saying that the _salesman_ didn't know if they did have the new colours until he opened the box. Sahara was missing just like the dealers samples!
> ...


Yes I had the same impression of the reps. She did find a TT box, but thought it to be the first generation one as none of the new colours resided within. But I think your explanation makes more sense.

I did clear one thing up, which was the odd 'available in november' for the standard 3.2Q wheels. Apparently the November bit applies to being an option on the 2.0.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > After hearing reports that the Magma red looks good and a tasteful shade I think a trip up to town to see this car may be in order. I've ordered Condor/Black but Sahara/Red was a close second but I didn't go for it as I thought the red would be too bright. And as for the Swiss condor/sahara photos. Oh eck !


The red looked beauitful. The only proviso is that its under artificial lighting. Worth checking under natural light before making a decision. As to Condor/ Sahara, I only saw the Condor swatch, and though difficult to extrapolate from a swatch, its definitely a dull silver under bright light and darker the rest of the time and will be my choice. That still leaves the germancar blog colour with the green tinge and by a process of elimination can only be Sahara imho.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

One other thing I was told

"The 2.0 comes with a brushed chrome front grill and the 3.2 with a polished one"

Not sure about this but it would be my first mod.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the small square hole in the rear seat is all about? As some of you have seen the car in the flesh can you enlighten me? :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

VeeDubDan said:


> Can anyone tell me what the small square hole in the rear seat is all about? As some of you have seen the car in the flesh can you enlighten me? :?


I think it's the ISOFIX.

Also one reason the car has more space in the back is beacuse the rear seats are thinner than the current model.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

VeeDubDan said:


> Can anyone tell me what the small square hole in the rear seat is all about? As some of you have seen the car in the flesh can you enlighten me? :?


If you're talking about the one in the middle of the two rear seats, as shown in the bottom right corner of this photo...










Then it is where the seat belts plug into when you put them on in the back.

Simon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bugger i'm really miffed i cant make my slot.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> bugger i'm really miffed i cant make my slot.


Apparently, if you don't turn up for your Forum slot, then you go back 12 months in the queue for your car too 

Seems fair to me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> bugger i'm really miffed i cant make my slot.


Give it to me  . I'll go on your behalf if you like


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> bugger i'm really miffed i cant make my slot.


Sell it on ebay :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just seen it this afternoon. I can only reiterate Wallsendmag II's reaction: WOW it definately is!! Looks fantastic in the flesh. The rear looks fantastic.

I was amazed how low and squat the whole car is. No more off road suspension for the 3.2 that's for sure. There is certainly more leg room in the back, and loads more travel in the driving seat - it also goes very low. However, the leg room in the rear is completely irrelevant, as there is no head room to speak of for anyone over, say, 5' 6". The boot is huge.

I like the red leather - looks very good, and darker than it does in pictures. However, I wouldn't have the centre console sides in the red leather - some how looks odd.

I was told the same as CuTTsy, that the 2.0 comes with the chrome grille and the 3.2 with the (black) gloss. It does look good.

Can't wait!! I think these things are going to sell like hot cakes once they are in showrooms, and certainly when they start to appear on the roads.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Just seen it this afternoon. I can only reiterate Wallsendmag II's reaction: WOW it definately is!! Looks fantastic in the flesh. The rear looks fantastic.
> 
> I was amazed how low and squat the whole car is. No more off road suspension for the 3.2 that's for sure. There is certainly more leg room in the back, and loads more travel in the driving seat - it also goes very low. However, the leg room in the rear is completely irrelevant, as there is no head room to speak of for anyone over, say, 5' 6". The boot is huge.
> 
> ...


Glad it wan't just me then :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, and noticed this. Is that more or less negative camber than the current TT has? See how only the inner half of each rear tyre has become dirty.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Good observation.

Two rather esoteric questions:
- What is the box with the wire beneath the car? and 
- how did they get the car into the basement?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

- The box could be charging the battery - although I didn't see and wires trailing from the boot.

- the guy said the car had been hand built as it was a pre-production example. Perhaps they rebuilt it in the basement.  They must have a lift or something behind the screens. Would have been a good question.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> - The box could be charging the battery - although I didn't see and wires trailing from the boot.
> 
> - the guy said the car had been hand built as it was a pre-production example. Perhaps they rebuilt it in the basement.  They must have a lift or something behind the screens. Would have been a good question.


If you look at the last couple of the original set of pics, you can see wires coming out of a floor box (ie as normally used to hide mains sockets!) and trailing under the car. And as we're obviously OK to turn on lights etc, the battery will need some sort of charger to keep it topped up.

It's not how they got the car *IN* to the basement that's important ... it's how they're going to get it *OUT* when it's time for my test drive :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I think it will be the shortest test drive in history. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll think the camber is the same as on the old TT, but more camber than the A3, which the same platform.
I like the alu- wheel connector/suspension on the picture just above the box.
The A3 has the same one.

thx for this picture


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Ah see we (well my wife ) asked how it got in there are some doors next to the steps and a lift behind them to street level


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Well done for solving the mystery. Though a tad disappointing, liked the idea of hand assembly in situ.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I got my local dealer to book me an appointment. He didn't seem to know much about it all, but I eventually got a phone call from the Forum to say my appointment is on Wednedsay (24th) as planned.

Just wish I could take it for a spin :lol:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Get some more pics for us Chris mate  pretty please.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Get some more pics for us Chris mate  pretty please.


I'm there tomorrow with my camera ... what do you want to see - anything particular?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> RAVEN TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get some more pics for us Chris mate  pretty please.
> ...


The owners guide with the specifications......... :?

Andy


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> RAVEN TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get some more pics for us Chris mate  pretty please.
> ...


Ah cool, hmmmm, maybe some profile shots and some more of the angles would be great, thanks for asking TTonyTT


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> RAVEN TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get some more pics for us Chris mate  pretty please.
> ...


Some shots of the Magma red leather please


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Ah cool, hmmmm, maybe some profile shots and some more of the angles would be great, thanks for asking TTonyTT





Dr.Phibes said:


> Some shots of the Magma red leather please


Ask, it it shall be done 

Probably indoors-only shots though :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Some pics from today:























































Lots more where those came from (if anyone's interested)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

How long did you get to play at your appointment today?

Will I need to wipe away all the drool marks after your visit :lol: :wink:......before I leave some of my own!!? :lol: :lol:

Not sure about taking my camera....worried the salesman might think I'm just another drooling TT-lover? Were they friendly!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Sales guy that I got (Jamie - ask for him!) is an Audi enthusiast, and knows about the TT2, cos he's just ordered one for himself. Ask if he's about 

You get half an hour. Take a camera, but check how effective the pics are with flash vs without flash. My best shots were all without flash.

I think the sales guy actually cleans the car between visits ... he was certainly polishing it when I left :wink: seriously!

ENJOY !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lovely piccies 8) . I still so love red leather 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Lovely piccies 8) . I still so love red leather 8)


It looks good in the car too :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely piccies 8) . I still so love red leather 8)
> ...


I know 8)  :-*


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for pics, especially the interior. Where the flash isn't on it, the leather looks a darkish shade of red ?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> bugger i'm really miffed i cant make my slot.


Well if its any consolation I went along for you at 5:30 today...

its one nice looking motor... much better in the flesh so to speak....

As you've all seen the pics etc not much more to add... i thought it all worked well, still recognisably an evolution of the Mk1 through the styling cues.. although a tad bland by comparison... the vents are not as chunky or as well defined for instance...

had a look underneath as well... rear suspension layout is very different to current quattro... whereas we have a sprung trailing arm pivoted at the front and tie-bars to maintain lateral position the Mk 2 seems to have a lateral spring arm with a fore-aft stabiliser bar and an upper lateral tie-bar.

This should make lowering easier, although all UK spec cars will come with 's-line' (lowered) suspension . On the display model the gap between wheel and arch is about 30mm (about 2 finngers) and the wheels fill the arches quite well...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Thanks for pics, especially the interior. Where the flash isn't on it, the leather looks a darkish shade of red ?


Yes definitely. The 1st, 2nd and 3rd pics give a much fairer representation of the real "as you will see it everyday" colour of the red interior than does the later pic where the flash really brightens the colour (and makes it look almost orange!).


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

For those that have seen this car in the flesh, how does Phantom black look? Does it set the car off or mask it's looks?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Yep, really nice pics mate, thats is deffo the combo for me, just want a test drive now.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

VeeDubDan said:


> For those that have seen this car in the flesh, how does Phantom black look? Does it set the car off or mask it's looks?


I was thinking of deep sea blue but as with the black all the photos that i have seen have been with really bright lights .I dont know if that gives a true look to the colour or not :? Having said that the black looked good


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

great pics

is it just the lights that make the top of the dash look so light coloured (grey)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I've seen it now!

Overall impression is.....It's big!

It looks like it's put on weight, but it's actually lighter! I was shown the car by a very pretty alesgirl who made me feel very welcome, but got all her info from the photocopy brochure infront of her!?

Don't think she was that impressed by my TT Owners Club status, due to the funny look and long pause! :lol:

The red leather looks so much better in the flesh...not as red as some pics and not as in your face as I thought it would be. I'd definitely go for that combo (Black paintwork and red leather)

How big are those exhaust tips? I'll have to have a 3.2 now!

Can't wait to test drive one and then a make a visit to see my bank manager!! :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

One thing I didn't like was the shark fin on the roof...


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> One thing I didn't like was the shark fin on the roof...


Yeah I'm not sure of that either...is that just when you order sat nav or GSM or is standard on all models?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I was told it is for the phone prep, but I am not sure that is true a I thought they are for sat nav, as I am not ordering the Audi phone prep or sat nav I am not too bothered.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> This should make lowering easier, although all UK spec cars will come with 's-line' (lowered) suspension . On the display model the gap between wheel and arch is about 30mm (about 2 finngers) and the wheels fill the arches quite well...


How do you know the UK cars come with S-Line suspension and have you seen any pictures showing the difference between a UK and European version. Some of the pictures of european cars still look like it sits quite high on its wheels - big gap around wheel arch?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> I was told it is for the phone prep, but I am not sure that is true a I thought they are for sat nav, as I am not ordering the Audi phone prep or sat nav I am not too bothered.


I didn't see a phone in the Forum's model, but it did have Sat Nav though if that's any help?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I was told the fin is only there if you order phone or sat-nav.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > I was told it is for the phone prep, but I am not sure that is true a I thought they are for sat nav, as I am not ordering the Audi phone prep or sat nav I am not too bothered.
> ...


There was phone prep it was in the same position as cup holders on the Mark I, but I do think it's for Sat nav


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


arrr that's what that adapter was for....nice design instead of being stuck to the dash! and getting knocked by the passenger!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

the fin is indeed for the sat nav.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

just incase you can't get enough of the Mk2, here are a few more pics, which I took on Saturday, showing the spoiler up:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That spoiler looks a little bit flimsy


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like it would be better to retract it on high speeds rather than the other way around


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

There's a button on the centre console to retract the spoiler manually, which will be handy ... plus of course the speed at which it rises automatically will be changeable via software :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would probably have it permanently up!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I would probably have it permanently up!


That's just the effect that you have on "things" ??


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Are we any closer to deciding on what colour the swiss and madrid TT's are?

After seeing the colour samples at the Audi Forum on Saturday I am still not sure. I think the swiss car could be Sahara as in real life the paint sample is a cross between a gun metal and titanium colour which could easily be the swiss car. However, the madrid car does seem to be a bit more grey - possible condor, although in the flesh this colour seems darker than the madrid car?

There must be someone with a contact to Audi who could once and for all answer these questions?

Oh by the way, in the flesh it looks so much beter that the photos. In black it looks very squat to the road giving it a more aggressive appearance then the current car - if only black was easier to look after. Red leather looks the business as well, might choose this with either sahara or condor - can't decide yet!

One worrying comment was the fact that the audi forum representative did not know how the dash would look if you did not have either of the sat nav options. He seemed to think it would be replaced with a standard size head unit and then maybe have some kind of storage area below it. Could this be Audi's way of making us all choose the sat nav to ensure the dash retains its good looks?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

gm2002 said:


> Are we any closer to deciding on what colour the swiss and madrid TT's are?
> 
> After seeing the colour samples at the Audi Forum on Saturday I am still not sure. I think the swiss car could be Sahara as in real life the paint sample is a cross between a gun metal and titanium colour which could easily be the swiss car. However, the madrid car does seem to be a bit more grey - possible condor, although in the flesh this colour seems darker than the madrid car?
> 
> There must be someone with a contact to Audi who could once and for all answer these questions?


I also looked at the colour samples on Saturday and I think you're right that Geneva=Sahara and Madrid=Condor but it would be very helpful to have this confirmed or otherwise.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

gm2002 said:


> One worrying comment was the fact that the audi forum representative did not know how the dash would look if you did not have either of the sat nav options. He seemed to think it would be replaced with a standard size head unit and then maybe have some kind of storage area below it. Could this be Audi's way of making us all choose the sat nav to ensure the dash retains its good looks?


I've seen one photo of the car without satnav and it has a Ford style "double din "unit


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

According to the brochure you can have the spoiler permanently 'up' via the controller on the control panel?!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

ie by the gearstick


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL

is that right ezzie?

can be used at any time/any speed?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> LOL
> 
> is that right ezzie?
> 
> can be used at any time/any speed?


The sales guy at the Forum certainly told me that the spoiler can be raised/lowered manually be pressing the switch ... and I presume that it can be done with the car moving.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Can be raised and lowered at standstill too. Just need the key in the ignition.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys, i'm new here, going to the forum on Friday (2nd) at 3.30 to see the TT. Think reading this, most stuff has been answered, but does anyone want anything specific or any specific pics?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> Hi guys, i'm new here, going to the forum on Friday (2nd) at 3.30 to see the TT. Think reading this, most stuff has been answered, but does anyone want anything specific or any specific pics?


Welcome...

I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok so I saw it last night.....

I wasn't sure if I liked it or not from the pictures or video I had seen so far.

So off to the Forum and here are my comments, involving only meso please do not flame:roll:

the good things

First of all, very nice welcomed by the german girl who was there. been chating for nearly an hour around and inside the car 8) which is long enough to makeup my mind.

The colour combo looks great, black and red interior are definitively my cup of tea (I wanted a MKI like this but too difficult to find :? ).

the lights in the show room helped add a bit of a shine to the bodyand it looked really aprt from someangles (the pictures on this section of the Forum are great but they cannot show completely how nice it is...)

The quality of the assembly for a pre-production model is good. only some adjustments on the center console (sat nav)or on the edge of the dashboard could be better but overall quite impressed and a step up from the MKI.

The design of this dashpoad for the upper part reminds me the PORSCHE style (which I quite like 8) ) and the leather quality looks and fees fantastic.

Talking about feel, the seats are simply brillant  The car was static obviously but you will very well supported to cope with heavy G cornering and despite them being rather thin, they feel very comfy too.I really think it's a great feature and again this magma red coulour is perfect, not too much in your face but giving a perfect contrast with the body colour 8)

Driving position is perfectly adjustable which is good for those who knows here how I drive close to the steering wheel.

Th steering wheel itself I wasn't sure.I really liked the bootom flat shape but not necessarily the big plastic mushroom in the middle.Now overall, I wouldsay that'sanother improvementto the MKI and you can set-up rado and other stuff directly from here now 8)

I like the rear very much, especially the position of the tail pipes at the very edge of the bumper's bottom. a bit A la ASTON V8 Vantage that I saw last week in Dunton. again great and Ilikethe shape of the clusters/lights too.

the pop-up spoiler is a good thing formetoo because being the proud owner of a SPOILER FREE MKI, I could decide if I want it up or not by the press of a button like she showed me, confirming what has been discussed earlier on this thread.

I like the "retractable" wing mirrors too with the buil-in indicator too.

the carry over MKI V6 brakes look good, not great like PORSCHE or Brembos ones but they will do the job for sure....despite the fact they've forgotten to paint them again :?

OK, now the things I don't like.

the front end and especially the headlamps is too much full of sharp edges, too much A la FOCUS(and it's a FORD employee who is writing :wink: ).It also reminds me of few past or recent japanese designs which is not a compliment :evil:

Not sure about the foglights built-in the bumper, it makes it even more busy on the top of the massive AUDI style front gril.

I don't like this impression that the car looks taller (not good for handling that :evil: ) on the preety same off-road suspensions seen on the V6 MKI. I couldn't make proper measurements obviously but......

Same feeling about how bigger is the car compared to my tiny MKI. A coupÃ©, again IMHO, has to be small, compact sized and I've got the feeling that we've lost it a bit in here.

Talking about size, I'm confused with the boot, it felt smaller to me and being a 225 owner, I had the impression that the boot floor sits higher than on my car which has a spare wheel in it :?

Some plastic materials in the cabin look abit downgraded as well, especially the ones used for the air vents. BTW, 3 air vents in the middle of the dash is one too much form...and the german girl agreed with me :wink:

The door opener(the inner ones) reflect the sharp edge style of the outisde and I don't like that either.

there's still no refrigerated glovebox which really is a shame, especially in the summer (if it comesone day in this country  ) to keep drinks or food cool :wink:

the Sat nav screen looks a bit tachy and it's not tactile screen either.

Voila, I think that's about it. Again it is my humbleopinion I'm expressing here, of someone who may consider buying a MKII TT RS if it gets what I'm aiming for in the engine department (300+bhp) and if the standard cars handles well.

which Iand we all will find out shortly when test drives will be possibles.

Hope I haven't offended any future MKII owners who have placed an order already, lovely german girl tried to convince me but I did resist :wink:

not for me then......yet :twisted:  :lol:

PS oops just realised I talk and write too much :lol: sorry


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

So where are the pictures of this lovely german girl everyone keeps talking about?!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> So where are the pictures of this lovely german girl everyone keeps talking about?!!


you didn't give a t**s to what I said about the car, did you :lol: :wink:

she's married BTW...and to an english guy (nobody's perfect :roll: )hence her perfect english with a very very little german accent, it was even difficult for me to notice it in a first place 

anyway, funnily enough, when I was taking some pics of the car, I insist THE CAR :? , a bloke late 40ies early 50ies, from the dealership, passed by and asked why she was not "posing" on the bonnet 

It was quite embarassing actually and you could see in her eyes she didn't "enjoy" the joke :evil:


----------

